# Am2/Am2+ Pc Parts - For DD (No Case Pics)



## WarEagleAU (Mar 23, 2008)

All this stuff went in a Sigma Luna W case that I got from LiNKiN (terrific case man, terrific)

Enjoy. (P.S. didnt know where else to put this so if a mod sees its wrong, please move to the correct place)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2008)

DAMN!!! where did you order that board from that you got it SO fast?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2008)

I love the feeling when you have brand new sh*t all over your room.  I usually take everything out of its box, and set it out nicely-placed onto my bed, sit in my chair, and just stare at it for a while 

I like that RAM!  The heatspreaders are a lot nicer than I thought they were.

Enjoy that stuff man.

BTW - You should be the guinea pig that laps that S1283


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks good nice parts


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 23, 2008)

tHanks, should have made the pics larger. I was gonna try that, but I already hooked it all up and uhm, yeah, was too chicken sh#t to lap it  AndI got it from the Egg Fit! right when I Pmd you back to say no


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 23, 2008)

The Egg baby!!! Cant go wrong with the Egg. 

-Hogan


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 23, 2008)

Aint it though, top notch I tell ya. Well I cant say I got it from the egg, UPS said they dropped it off at the house, but it wasnt there. So I got it from a local retailer (gigaparts) for about the same I paid for it from the egg. Im now just waiting for a refund.

Oh and I did the pic of the Xiggy with my hand to show how massive it is. I dont have dainty hands and that thing is bigger (and heavy) than my hand. But man does it cool nice and quiet. 330 rpms and my temps at load are like 38c (of course, no ocing and Ive got 2 case fans, 1 in and one out   not counting the PSU fan). The side mounted fan on my case (80mm) have to be removed as the cooler was too big for them both to be there.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow! I just now noticed that in the pics  That thing ummm..... is a little on the large side. How tall is it mounted? I'm looking for a new cpu cooler, and I have heard that one works very well. Just not sure if it will fit in the new MKmods case that is comin soon.

-Hogan


----------



## Snipe343 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have that board its really nice, enjoy that stuff


----------



## sotelomichael (Mar 24, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I love the feeling when you have brand new sh*t all over your room.  I usually take everything out of its box, and set it out nicely-placed onto my bed, sit in my chair, and just stare at it for a while
> 
> I like that RAM!  The heatspreaders are a lot nicer than I thought they were.
> 
> ...



I would like to see that lapped s1283 man, I've got myself one, and I was thinking the same thing, but its all installed. Maybe if there's a significant boost in performance, I'd take if off and lap that sucker


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah me too. I got me a kit for all that lapping stuff. I just didnt know how comfortable Id have felt lapping the heatpipes themselves ::haha:: Thing is, its cheap enough that when I get my phenom (hur) Ill probably lap it that way if it messes up, then it wont be but like 40 bucks to replace. The cooler should fit in most cases, but make sure you have like 6 inches of clearance from mobo to side panel. As I said, I had to take off my 80mm side mounted fan, which just really leaves me 2(3 including psu) fans and yet its still nice and cool inside. This is an awesome cooler, at my oc of 3.08 ghz its sitting at converting a movie and is at 33C so its pretty cool.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice!  In addition to the lapping kit, I would take off the aluminum part of the bottom of the cooler and be sure to grind down the part that goes in between the heatpipes.

I almost want to get one myself to do this with.  I'd be willing to lap one for free and test it if someone bought it and paid shipping both ways   Especially after 4 weeks, cuz I'll be done with school for the year.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 25, 2008)

haha
I may give that a go later on. This cooler is the best. I dont know what the TRUE does, but this Xigmatek touches me in places pc parts shouldnt touch a man!  j/k I cant believe how quiet my pc is!!!


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 26, 2008)

thats almost all the same parts i have


----------

